# Implantation Bleeding??



## JoHall12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I wondered if anyone could shed any light on my thoughts, or if anyone has had the same issue?.....

I had Ovarian Drilling on 9th August.  Had period 2 weeks later!  

Now, in theory my periods should start to be reasonably regular as I understand it!?  So I am now on day 30 of my cycle but no period yet!

However, my husband and I 'did the deed' one night (which actually turned out to be my 'most fertile' day, presuming I ovulated), and last week (13 days after our 'fun') I had some very very light and pinky blood appear, it was only enough that you saw it when you wiped down below.  (Sorry if too much info)!  I presumed that this was going to be the start of my period, but i've had nothing since!  ]

It was only about 5 minutes ago that I remembered that implantation bleeding can happen between 6-14 (ish) days after fertilization!

I'm trying not to get my hopes up thoughas that is just asking for trouble.

Has anyone else experienced this, or can share any thoughts or information?

(I have my appointment with my consultant following my surgery next week to potentially having to go down the IVF route now so it would be sods law to catch now wouldn't it).

Any advice would be much appreciated!  

Fingers crossed!

x x x


----------

